# help! my laptop won't wake up!

## VAXinate

Okay i'm going through the power management guide and when i did hibernate-ram, my computer would not wake up when i pressed the power key. The power LED stopped pulsing and went back to solid (which shuld indicate that it tried to wake up) but the screen stayed black and there was no hard drive activity or anything. Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## sundialsvc4

I've seen some cases (my laptop is one...) where the screen won't come back on.  The computer wakes up just fine, but the screen remains black.  And I so-far haven't been able to resolve the problem.  Very annoying.

----------

## -=GGW=- $ol!d $n4>|e

if your worried that you wont be able to get it back, gold old holding down the power button for 10 seconds should reset everything so you can turn it on from scratch

----------

## sundialsvc4

Uh, yeah, but that's not the point ...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## VAXinate

well it's nice to know it's jsut my lcd not coming back on... I want it to though... that really is a bummer... Oh well anyone else??

----------

## Aszrael

same here with hibernate-ram on my ASUS-Laptop

everything works fine (I can even ssh into it after resuming) except my display stays pitch black.

well...

no screen = less power consumed

... mission accomplished   :Razz: 

hibernate2disk works perfekt though

Aszrael

----------

## hackerError

I don't have hibernation enabled AFAIK but I have noticed whenever I leave an X session alone the screen blanks and won't come back. The only fix I have is to ctl-alt-backspace, then type in startx, after the new X session starts I get my screen back, no clue as to why though...

----------

## madisonicus

To state the obvious, the graphics card or monitor may be failing to wake up properly.  Sometimes that can be a simple matter of reconfiguring how your modules are brought back on line.

If you're using the suspend2 kernel (I strongly suggest that you do, if you want to hibernate regularly) then make sure to go through http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Software_Suspend_v2 and the helpful links at the end.  Again if using the suspend2 stuff check out their website, especially http://www.suspend2.net/FAQ-4.html.

In addition to knowing what software/kernel you're using, could you pass on what hardware you're trying to do this on?  =)

-m

----------

## Aszrael

 *madisonicus wrote:*   

> Again if using the suspend2 stuff check out their website, especially http://www.suspend2.net/FAQ-4.html.
> 
>  *Quote:*   ...and setting "SwitchToTextMode no" and "UseDummyXServer no" in hibernate.conf should resolve this problem. 

 

Thanks a lot madisonicus - that did it!

I also had to comment out nvidia from /etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules

 *madisonicus wrote:*   

> In addition to knowing what software/kernel you're using, could you pass on what hardware you're trying to do this on?

 

my (now) working configs:

```
sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.18

sys-power/hibernate-script-1.93-r6

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8774

########################################################################################

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro NVS 110M / GeForce Go 7300 (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

04:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

04:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08)

04:01.2 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)

04:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 08)

########################################################################################

/etc/hibernate/common.conf

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

LogTimestamp yes

Distribution gentoo

SaveClock restore-only

LockXScreenSaver yes

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

GentooModulesAutoload yes

SwitchToTextMode no

XStatus gnome

########################################################################################

/etc/hibernate/ram.conf

UseSysfsPowerState mem

EnableVbetool no

VbetoolPost no

Include common.conf

```

Aszrael

----------

## hackerError

Well, I found a workaround that doesn't force me to kill X.

If I close the laptop lid for 5 seconds then reopen the lid it will wake up after I press a key... hope that helps someone.

----------

